

Show HN: http://tempr.org - hive_mind

Ever emailed someone a list of URLs only to discover that some URLs were mangled en route (because they were too long)?<p>Ever wished you could tweet or text someone a list of bookmarks (URLs) with a long description accompanying each bookmark (URL)?<p>Ever noticed how browsers truncate the descriptive text for bookmarks, rendering long descriptions pointless?<p>Ever wished you could easily make temporary, highly descriptive bookmarks?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tempr.org might be something you&#x27;d find useful.<p>-------------------<p>I&#x27;ve tried to make this very responsive (to different screen sizes).<p>The minimalism is intentional.<p>Feedback on improving usability issues will be appreciated.
======
biinjo
Personally I'm not experiencing this issue you describe. If someone does, I
can imagine that they would be helped if a service like this would be
integrated in their (web based?) e-mail client. I can imagine that this would
be very cumbersome to use if I had to leave my e-mail and go to a particular
website (tempr.org).

------
hive_mind
[http://tempr.org](http://tempr.org)

------
fiatjaf
Nice, but the submission is not helping.

~~~
hive_mind
Appreciate the feedback. Could you please clarify how it isn't helping (it's
too late for me to fix this submission, but it'll help me for future
submissions). Thanks.

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
When submitting a ShowHN just leave the OP text blank, so the link follows
straight to the website in question.

Put any description in a separate comment in a reply to the OP. (Also cut out
that marketing-ish waffle talk, it reads sickly)

